# Rain Jacket Review: Arc'Teryx Visio FL



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

With fall starting it's beginning to be rain gear season again. I recently picked up a new rain jacket to replace my destroyed former rain jacket. I got an Arc'Teryx Visio and I think I might have found my perfect cycling rain jacket.

Pros: very waterproof, very light weight, good breathability, no hood, trim cut, non-waterproof zipper.
Cons: expensive, no pit zips (if you want them)

The details are great and pretty much perfect for cycling as far as I'm concerned. I find lots of jackets have features like hoods, pitzips and other things I tend to not use and get in the way. The Visio is very pared down - no pit zips, no hood, only one pocket. It's just a well made, very waterproof, well cut jacket.

I hate waterproof zippers that tend to bind and fail. This jacket has a regular zipper which I really appreciate. Details like this count, at least to me.

The fit is pretty trim, so it's not going to be a jacket to lay a lot of insulation under. I sized it to wear a light weight fleece. If I need more warmth than that the water will probably be frozen and it's time for winter riding gear. The arms are pretty long, they go all the over my wrists. The tail is shorter than most cycling specific jackets (like Showers Pass), but I find it's plenty long for my torso.

The Visio is not cheap (retails for $300). Even having gotten it on super sale I'd probably pay retail for it after using it for a while. What jackets are you using? Pros/Cons?


----------



## Trouble (Apr 3, 2004)

GORE Bike wear. Google Gore bike rain jacket.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

A cycling rain jacket without a hood is an odd thing IMO. They seem to be more common without hoods than with them. 

I bike commute to events outside. I cycle tour and I am outside all day and evening. I cycle and then go hiking. Sometimes it rains. I like to have a hood. 

I just use a regular rain jacket, brightly colored and with a hood, and wear a reflective vest.


----------



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

I occasionally wear the hood of my rain jacket under my helmet. Do others not do that? It's a touch akward, but it works fairly well.

Dan


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Danimal said:


> I occasionally wear the hood of my rain jacket under my helmet. Do others not do that? It's a touch akward, but it works fairly well.
> 
> Dan


I never do, for some reason it drives me nuts. I wear a cycling cap under my helmet when it's raining. Hence, for me, the ideal rain jacket has no hood.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Art853 said:


> They seem to be more common without hoods than with them.


This is definitely true. I never use hoods on rain jackets for cycling or hiking, so finding one without one was nice. Hiking I wear a rain hat, cycling I just wear a cycling cap under my helmet. The only time I wear a hood is on my winter jacket. That sometimes goes over a climbing helmet too. It's all personal.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

I use a Gore PacLite Rain wear, which are for cycling. I can't remember the exact model. Cycling specific cycling jackets have a longer back or a flap to extend the back. You wouldn't want the rain dripping down the back of your shorts. It also has a hood, which can be folded away, or completely removed.

Pro: very lite weight, can easily be stuffed in back pouch of the cycling shirt. Really designed to keep you dry, no matter how heavy the rain.
Con: Not breathable. Feels/sounds like you're wearing a garbage bag.

I also have other jackets, which are breathable. Great for the rain, mostly from light rain, but will eventually get soaked, especially exposed to a heavy down pour. 

Pro: Breathable, soft, feels nice to wear.
Cons: Not lite in weight, will eventually get soaked if exposed to heavy rain.


----------

